# Yeast Infection



## Matty (Nov 20, 2007)

Hello, I'm new to this forum. I was dx with mild colitis in oct/2007. The problem is my last period was very painful, dr. said its cause i'm getting older(44). My periods for the last 3 years went from 28 days to 21 days. I finished my last period 10 days ago. But before my last period I think I had a yeast infection, stuff kept coming out, but I didn't tell the dr. till last week, he gave me cream for 6 days. On my 3rd day with it, it hurt to put it in and I think I scraped inside. The next day they was a little bit blood on tissue and some cream came out pink. The 5th day same thing twice. 6th a bit more blood on tissue but its pink mixed with the cream. Little chunks of pink cream come out. I don't seen any blood in my pee. My lower back is sore and a bit sore on lower abdomen. 2 years ago dr. said I havea small fibroid. What could this be.


----------



## newscat (Jun 2, 2007)

I think you should call doctor, not because I think it's anything serious but to let doctor know and see if you should continue with the treatment. My guess would be irritation.I thought I had yeast infection and self-medicated myself with one of those over the counter things and burned myself because I was seriously irritated. Doctor thinks I'm in beginning menopause -- I'm year older than you but had hysterectomy (kept ovaries)three years ago. I'm getting real dry down there now and have to sometimes use some prescription vaginal creme


----------



## Matty (Nov 20, 2007)

thank you newscat for reply. Iposted this last year and no one answered so gave up. But today i came on to read posts becasue been having some problems lately. 3 weeks ago was having lower pain(groin) going to hips. Also back pain going down to legs. The pain is mild to moderate. Comes and goes. Dr. had me do a urine test and said they was some pus, so gave me antibiotics for bladder infection. Its come back today, but i do have my periods, but this is a bit off for my period symptoms. Seen dr. yesterday, and he set me up for ultrasound on april 19/09. My last test was about 3 years ago and they said small fibroid. I wonder if that's causing my pain.


----------



## LonelyOne (Feb 10, 2009)

WOW...Im so happy Im not the only one. I am constantly on an antibiotic treatmeant (becasue of MRSA) and every time it gives me a yeast infection, which I can always clear up with something over the counter. Then last month I thought I was getting a yeast infection. I had all the symptoms, so I got the over the counter stuff. After a day went by, it was so bad I couldnt sit, pee or wipe. It was horrible. Then I finally got in to see my Dr. and she said I had a urinary tract infection and an infection in my overys. She had me so scared. she even checked me for herpes. ( the pelvic tests she did were the worst pain i have had). after I finished the antibiotic she gave me, it cleared right up. I still dont know what was wrong, but we do know it was NOT a yeast infection. After reading your story im wondering if it has anything to do with IBS. Its was not an STD...i've been with the same guy for 6 years. Im still wondering what it was from. I also have the WORST period cramps. but thanks to this forum, I know im not alone and that IBS also effects or period. Thanks for your story...I feel alot better knowing im not the only one...good luck to you


----------

